# Polaris 850 stereo



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Im thinking about mounting my speakers flush on the front cargo box. Does anyone have any suggestions? Also, I just ordered a hot seat exhaust. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*pics*

Post up sonme pics once teh speakers are mounted I would like to see the set up.
My Honda recon has the HMF exhaust and it is way to loud for me (old man lol), I ordered the quiet core for it but haven't installed it yet but sure hope it works.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

call PATV they can get you fixed up on anything you need and want...they are in Bridge City TX


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

PATV does not have what I'm looking for. I don't want a tube system. I want to flush mount the speakers so I don't lose the use of my headlight & I want it to look clean. I'll post some pics when I'm done. I just bought this 4 wheeler last week so I'm in Hop-Up mode.  I'm also looking for a good place to ride close to Houston. Any advice?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

shadetreepowerssports.com several kinds for decent price. if you want a kick A system PM me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My Hotseat on my 850 sounds like a Harley lol. I get compliments on it all the time

There is a guy in Crosby that does stereos, name is Cody. Louder Than Her. If you want his number let me know.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out downsouthoffroad.com for a place to ride. They have 750 acres to ride on and it's located in Crosby


----------



## Stspower (Apr 6, 2012)

Any luck?


----------

